# Gun safe?



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

whats the best bang for the buck gun safe under 1k ? only need a 10 to 15 gun safe. not insane heavy as it would be on a tile floor, but heavy enough to make the average crook throw their back out and not budge it. Fireproof rating is a plus as would like to keep other key paper documents in case of fire.aka will and insurance policy’s . Thanks in advance!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try the Cannon and Liberty at Tractor Supply. The Cannon are $1k and the Liberty is a little more. The Liberty’s safes there are made in China and not the USA like the higher end ones though. Not sure about the Cannons. Get at least a 30 gun safe if you’re putting 15 guns in it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, a 15 gun does not hold 15 guns. Especially if they're scoped.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Also total length of guns. Shotguns with long barrels can get tight or not fit. And 24 to 26 inch rifle barrels with brakes do not fit well in a lot of safes.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Also, consider bolting it to the floor instead of just assuming it's too heavy for thieves to move. I think Tractor Supply has them on Sale for Christmas.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a liberty 18 with a dial. I didn’t want want the electronic lock when I bought it. That electronic lock might be nice and I have to almost watch a video every time I need to open the dial lock. 

It is small, but fit right into my closet and took up what I thought was wasted space. Black rifles are not part of the 18 guns they are counting. Pistols maybe. 

I say you could maybe get 6 to 8 long guns(no scope) 3 black rifles, maybe 8 pistols, and documents and etc

I have a lot of ammo crammed in mine, that makes it a pain to get anything out. 

If I had to do it over again I would get a 36 and put it in the open rather than hide in the closet.

Just my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Electronic lock is the only way to go. I’d never own a gun safe with a dial lock


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a Sentinel. I believe it is a 64. It was $700
I cut out a closet door and reframed it so the safe would sit inside the space. Then put a barn door over it. It works almost like a small vault. 
The problem I have now is that I need another cause 64 is a disaster when you need something in the back. You have to unload it completely.

i like the manual dial style lock just because I felt like it was less likely to give me an issue. I felt like an electronic type lock could give me a fit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I too like the manual dial.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, if you need to store 10 to 15 guns, get a 20 to 30 gun safe. Advertised capacity is about double actual capacity unless everything you own are single-shot crack barrels with no optics. 
And definitely bolt it down. Even a decent sized safe can be dollied out by a couple average guys.
Pensacola Lock and Safe on Langley used to sell Everglades brand. I don't know if they still do... haven't been in there in a while.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Walton County said:


> I have a Sentinel. I believe it is a 64. It was $700
> I cut out a closet door and reframed it so the safe would sit inside the space. Then put a barn door over it. It works almost like a small vault.
> The problem I have now is that I need another cause 64 is a disaster when you need something in the back. You have to unload it completely.
> 
> i like the manual dial style lock just because I felt like it was less likely to give me an issue. I felt like an electronic type lock could give me a fit.


I have both kinds and feel the same way.That being said the electronics are way easier and quicker to get in.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I have 2 64’s. I bought them from academy on back to back Black Friday sales. I believe it was $599 (several years back). They are made by Cannon. Both of mine have a cutout on one side to accommodate longer barrels. I separated my rifles and shotguns because they couldn’t get along. I’d love another for pistols and AR’s and such. The fire safe rating is what meant most to me. As a 17 year firefighter I’ve seen guns from homes that didn’t have safes and ones that did. I have some heirlooms I’d hate to loose. Fires are happening more often than robberies


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

We keep a couple small fire-rated boxes inside the safe for important papers... figured it's just one more level of protection.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably sold 500 safes with digital keypads and never had the first compliant. Buy a quality safe and you’ll have a quality keypad. Only thing I’ve ever done to any of mine is change the batteries every couple years.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Probably sold 500 safes with digital keypads and never had the first compliant. Buy a quality safe and you’ll have a quality keypad. Only thing I’ve ever done to any of mine is change the batteries every couple years.


My batteries have never died. I just change them every now and then when I think about it


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Whether you get a manual dial or a digital keypad, look for the S&G (Sargent & Greenleaf) brand. Usually on quality safes.
Personally I like the dial on my gun safe but I’ve got a digital on my smaller safe and haven’t had a problem.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, another one saying to get a safe MUCH larger than what you think you need.
And if you have a majority of AR/AK, other military style rifles and scoped rifles you might want to consider going three times larger.
That and it is amazing how firearms multiply when stored in close proximity to each other.

Remember you get what you pay for, inexpensive usually mean subpar in one or more areas, e.g. Residential Security Container vs a "real" Safe.








Gun Safes and Residential Security Containers: Know What You're Really Buying - The Truth About Guns


&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ By Tom Kubiniec Safes in one form or another have been around since the days of Julius Cesar. While sometimes disputed, Jesse Delano is credited with the first fireproof safe design patented in 1826. The modern gun safe has its roots in the 1850s designs of Silas...




www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I absolutely hate the dial on my safe


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> I absolutely hate the dial on my safe


Sell yours to Halo and you call Splittine and buy a new one. I'll take my commission in cash, thank you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Sell yours to Halo and you call Splittine and buy a new one. I'll take my commission in cash, thank you.


Or just spend the $100 and upgrade to a keypad. I wish I still sold them, they are high as hell right now.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Or just spend the $100 and upgrade to a keypad. I wish I still sold them, they are high as hell right now.


🖕


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> 🖕


Go to bed before Santa don’t come see you.


----------



## johnpeters (5 mo ago)

Gun safety isn’t something a gun owner should ever overlook. Everyone knows what can happen when a firearm isn’t adequately secured within a home. As a result, firearm owners need to consider extra preventative measures whenever storing one.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

johnpeters said:


> Gun safety isn’t something a gun owner should ever overlook. Everyone knows what can happen when a firearm isn’t adequately secured within a home. As a result, firearm owners need to consider extra preventative measures whenever storing one.


Just keep yours up your A$$ where it belongs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Stored!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Always have a pistol target or a fishing rod in the vehicle outside of hunting season and you're good to go open carrying in Florida. LEOs may give you trouble but it's legal traveling to and from hunting, fishing, camping or target shooting. I remember the pre-Janet Reno days when you didn't need an excuse to open carry.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Catchemall said:


> Always have a pistol target or a fishing rod in the vehicle outside of hunting season and you're good to go open carrying in Florida. LEOs may give you trouble but it's legal traveling to and from hunting, fishing, camping or target shooting.


This statement and your signature are not copacetic.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Catchemall said:


> Always have a pistol target or a fishing rod in the vehicle outside of hunting season and you're good to go open carrying in Florida. LEOs may give you trouble but it's legal traveling to and from hunting, fishing, camping or target shooting. I remember the pre-Janet Reno days when you didn't need an excuse to open carry.


You legit don’t need an excuse in Florida to ever carry a firearm in a vehicle. That’s pretty obvious in state status. You can legally carry a pistol in your truck just cause.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's the safe I'm thinking about getting. Good size for the money.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/winchester-gun-safe-26-gun-ts26-45


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Splittine said:


> You legit don’t need an excuse in Florida to ever carry a firearm in a vehicle. That’s pretty obvious in state status. You can legally carry a pistol in your truck just cause.


Oh you can, but if it's carried openly you may go to jail if you're not going or coming from one of the above activities. The "law" says it must be securely encased and not readily accessible for immediate use. And it's not my statement, it's Florida statutes. Do I agree? What do you think?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

johnpeters said:


> Gun safety isn’t something a gun owner should ever overlook. Everyone knows what can happen when a firearm isn’t adequately secured within a home. As a result, firearm owners need to consider extra preventative measures whenever storing one.


You're so right. Mine are stored locked and loaded in almost every corner and drawer of almost every room in the house. I see those as excellent preventative measures.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Catchemall said:


> You're so right. Mine are stored locked and loaded in almost every corner and drawer of almost every room in the house. I see those as excellent preventative measures.


Mine are all locked in the safe except the one next to my bed. If someone were to break into your house in the middle of the night, came in a spare bedroom, found a hidden pistol in the nightstand, then he is armed and inside your house. Not a good idea IMHO


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

69Viking said:


> Here's the safe I'm thinking about getting. Good size for the money.
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/winchester-gun-safe-26-gun-ts26-45


You'll probably wish for a bigger one. The number of guns they rate them for is not very realistic unless they mean pistols.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Catchemall said:


> You'll probably wish for a bigger one. The number of guns they rate them for is not very realistic unless they mean pistols.


I had a bigger one which was a bitch to move so I let the new home owners who bought my house have it. If this one turns out not to be big enough I'll buy another smaller one down the road. One of my boys has moved out and taken his guns with, number 2 will take his guns when he leaves in about 6 years. I'm also selling a couple of long guns and buying pistols so my needs for a big safe are shrinking.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I'm curious if most people store their ammo in their safe. I know a lot of guys have pretty big stockpiles that take up a lot of room.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Catchemall said:


> I'm curious if most people store their ammo in their safe. I know a lot of guys have pretty big stockpiles that take up a lot of room.


No way in hell I could take up valuable safe space with ammo. Both my safes are full. I have an ammo room.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Catchemall said:


> I'm curious if most people store their ammo in their safe. I know a lot of guys have pretty big stockpiles that take up a lot of room.


Not me I have a reloading room and safes scattered around the house A box of at least 50 rounds for bigger stuff. Hornets' fireball's' .222 .223 etc vermin rounds 100 round or so boxes for each rifle on top of the safe that it lives in.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I've got a reloading room too but I like to keep some ammo in the safe in case of fire. Thinking about a dedicated ammo safe.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Catchemall said:


> I'm curious if most people store their ammo in their safe. I know a lot of guys have pretty big stockpiles that take up a lot of room.


I picked up a 4 drawer metal file cabinet off Facebook for $30, holds a lot more ammo than I currently have but working on filling it up!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

69Viking said:


> I picked up a 4 drawer metal file cabinet off Facebook for $30, holds a lot more ammo than I currently have but working on filling it up!


Good idea.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Catchemall said:


> I'm curious if most people store their ammo in their safe. I know a lot of guys have pretty big stockpiles that take up a lot of room.


I have a few cheap safes full of ammo. Got an old bank vault door from late 1800s in my shop. Gonna build a “gun vault” one day with stem walls and fire dampers on ventilation to pile it all in and collect dust.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

When ammo was cheap as dirt i kept it under all the beds, now that shit is like gold so its in safes. Also im sure the fire fighters will be happy its in a fire proof box should i ever need their services


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> I have a few cheap safes full of ammo. Got an old bank vault door from late 1800s in my shop. Gonna build a “gun vault” one day with stem walls and fire dampers on ventilation to pile it all in and collect dust.


Have a buddy that worked Katrina down in New Orleans. They brought up a low boy full of those old safes from a old buildings Basement that was a bank a hundred + years ago. And no one knew the combinations to. Ya there was a little excitement hoping there might be something in one but no they were all empty . Cut the backs out with a demo saw went in and watched where the levers fell in place wrote them down Put the concrete and panels back in welded up cleaned up and painted. If you spent a littlie time on body and paint work they were Beautiful!!!! Wish I still had the pictures that I had on a old phone to post!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> Have a buddy that worked Katrina down in New Orleans. They brought up a low boy full of those old safes from a old buildings Basement that was a bank a hundred + years ago. And no one knew the combinations to. Ya there was a little excitement hoping there might be something in one but no they were all empty . Cut the backs out with a demo saw went in and watched where the levers fell in place wrote them down Put the concrete and panels back in welded up cleaned up and painted. If you spent a littlie time on body and paint work they were Beautiful!!!! Wish I still had the pictures that I had on a old phone to post!


Cool I have a couple old floor safes that are Diebold from early 1900s. Had the original combnation too so i didnt have to drill. Perks of being in construction in years past when doin renovations. Gave several away on jobsites bc they were too damn heavy to move and i had friday nite nookie on my mind-still kickin myself. Thats how i came across the bank vault door from early on. Dont have the combo to it so will need some work. Its a Victor with some ornate trim and eagle. Will post ya a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> Cool I have a couple old floor safes that are Diebold from early 1900s. Had the original combnation too so i didnt have to drill. Perks of being in construction in years past when doin renovations. Gave several away on jobsites bc they were too damn heavy to move and i had friday nite nookie on my mind-still kickin myself. Thats how i came across the bank vault door from early on. Dont have the combo to it so will need some work. Its a Victor with some ornate trim and eagle. Will post ya a pic tomorrow.


Kerr I did one for a guy in Plum Crazy Purple to match his 70 Challenger. It was sexy as hell the car and the safe.+ The rest of the inside of the building was Mopar matched all ready. I slicked it up matched with paint and my vinyl guy made some black overlay's to make it go with the theme of the car and the building in a climate controlled well lite shop. Some hot rod magazine shit. Those old heavy as hell floor safes with giant castors are awesome and easy to work with put some fire seals in door then slick up and paint with automotive paints Pick you favorite of all time or make the color you want. Problem is they weight 3 to 4 times as much as a modern safe from the few I have had hands on.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boardfeet said:


> Mine are all locked in the safe except the one next to my bed. If someone were to break into your house in the middle of the night, came in a spare bedroom, found a hidden pistol in the nightstand, then he is armed and inside your house. Not a good idea IMHO


never really thought of it this way.... I currently keep a handgun in several places around the house so I’ll be fairly close to one in case I need one in a hurry (home invasion for example). House alarm stays armed most of the time and Im hoping Itll wake me up so I can get up and have one in my hand before they happen to find one I have stashed elsewhere in the house.


----------

